# Mount Tamborine Micro For Sale?



## mt mellum (11/7/09)

Anybody know? heard a rumour that one of the two micros on Mount Tambourine (gold coast hinterland for the outta towners) was up for sale. only one of two micros in a tourist wine precinct.

and now to get the required sum from my ashtray change.


----------



## chappo1970 (11/7/09)

What a load of bull crap!

Post elsewhere if you want to stir up crap mate!

Chappo


----------



## sqyre (11/7/09)

Chappo said:


> What a load of bull crap!
> 
> Post elsewhere if you want to stir up crap mate!
> 
> Chappo



Thats means Yes your are correct and Chappo is Bidding for it on Ebay... :lol: 

Sqyre..  

EDIT: Actually No i dont know if there is one for sale... :huh:


----------



## chappo1970 (11/7/09)

sqyre said:


> Thats means Yes your are correct and Chappo is Bidding for it on Ebay... :lol:
> 
> Sqyre..




FFS Sqyre "Shhhhhh!" h34r:


----------



## buttersd70 (11/7/09)

Chappo said:


> What a load of bull crap!
> 
> Post elsewhere if you want to stir up crap mate!
> 
> Chappo



Why don't you tell us what you _really _think?


----------



## chappo1970 (11/7/09)

Ok MrB I will!

I am sick and furkin tired of people wanting to stir up crap and rumours without base. It's malicious and down right rude when they can't even get off their own ass and do something for themselves and put their nuts on the line. Gone start your own business and put you family and everything you hold dear on the line every single day and tell me how easy you have it?

Chappo


----------



## warra48 (11/7/09)

Oh yeah, Chappo in full flight! It's a sight to behold!
And it's all good...  :lol: 

I wouldn't have a clue about the micros for sale.
As a retired chappy, I'm not interested in starting a new career. I'm too busy in my retirement. ^_^

Edit: Spelling suffers a bit at this time of night. Good night, bye bye time for me.


----------



## Jim_Levet (12/7/09)

I didn't think this forum was for abuse & vulgarity, I actually thought this site was moderated, seems I was wrong. It always amazes me how big & bold people grow from the safety of a keyboard.

It would be a shame if one of these micro's was up for sale, but then it does get a chance under new ownership or in a new location.
Just a thought
James


----------



## ah_glenno (12/7/09)

whats going on here? the original poster just asked anyone to confirm a rumor about a micro being sold, and he gets flamed like this?


----------



## Jim_Levet (12/7/09)

gen said:


> whats going on here? the original poster just asked anyone to confirm a rumor about a micro being sold, and he gets flamed like this?



Gen
It is called a downhill slide & this site/forum has been headed in that direction for quite some time now.
James


----------



## bradsbrew (12/7/09)

Jim_Levet said:


> Gen
> It is called a downhill slide & this site/forum has been headed in that direction for quite some time now.
> James



My whole life has been on a downhill slide since I met Chap Chap.  I also blame Ross too :lol:


----------



## Bribie G (12/7/09)

I don't know the OP from the proverbial bar of soap and I'm sure he's a fine upstanding sort of guy. However according to his profile he joined a couple of years ago and didn't start posting until recently. Doesn't even seem to be brewing although he did mention that he distils in his first post. Nothing offensive about his posts but I would guess Chappo checked him out as well, decided he was trolling and did a shock and awe response to cut him off at the knees. Certainly the 'rumour' coming from someone with a self declared ignorance of brewing (he has asked a lot of questions in his various posts, willingly answered by forum members) could be construed as mischevious.

My 2c, and maybe MM has some firm references re possible sale.


----------



## haysie (12/7/09)

:lol: :lol: 

Is the beer any good @ Mt Tamborine.


----------



## buttersd70 (12/7/09)

haysie said:


> Is the beer any good @ Mt Tamborine.


Muckey brought some of the Mt T beers back to Adelaide with him, after his last trip to Qld, and yes, the beers are (at least imo...and it is only *opinion*) quite good. The Heffe is also available down here at Dan's, and whilst Heffe isn't normally my cuppa tea, I've had a few....don't know if it's "right" (in massively big inverted commas), but I _like _it. In fact, I bought one just the other day, to be going on with.

The only issue I had with the Bitter was that it was a bit over-carbed for a bitter.....but, being a _realist_, I understand that, as a commercial enterprise, they need to cater somewhat to the local (ie Australian :lol: ) demand, and not everyone likes the carbonation so low....so all is forgiven. You can please all of the people some of the time, some of the people all of the time, and all that...

I didn't get to try the schartz (sp?), but I had (a homebrewed) one the other day that Muckey said tasted very, _very _similar to the Mt T one. I liked that one a lot. (again, couldn't say if it's "right", but a good beer.)

And my earlier question to Chapchap was rhetorical :lol:


----------



## Henno (12/7/09)

In a word haysie, yes. I have only had the pleasure once and enjoyed my visit to both breweries. Go to this little linky

The katya is to die for. :icon_drool2:


----------



## NickB (12/7/09)

FFS, let's go completely crazy and think that Chappo of all people would make a post in that vein SERIOUSLY... (can see how those who do not know the man personally may take offense, but if you've ever met him, NOTHING is outside the realms of piss-taking!)!

C'mon guys, we're all here for serious discussion AND fun. Chappo has probably been a little harsh on the OP, but really, who joins a forum and doesn't post for 12 months plus?

Anywho, having multiple AIPA's in the honor of AHB, it's brewers, and Australia's Biggest Brew Day 2009...(Anyone want to trip to Kingaroy that weekend?????)


Cheers

PS: Henno - Indeed , Katya is a sultry seductress...... Fark Knows how I made it home from the last Beer & Brewer function at the platform bar in Brissy... (Perhaps the fact that the bar is right at the train station has something to do with it.........! h34r


----------



## haysie (12/7/09)

Thanks for the review Butters & Henno.
Now on my "must try list" next visit to Dan`s.
As for the brewery sale thing and the OP, I cant see what all the fuss is about. Nevermind, I found the biffo amusing.


----------



## beersom (12/7/09)

buttersd70 said:


> Muckey brought some of the Mt T beers back to Adelaide with him, after his last trip to Qld, and yes, the beers are (at least imo...and it is only *opinion*) quite good. The Heffe is also available down here at Dan's, and whilst Heffe isn't normally my cuppa tea, I've had a few....don't know if it's "right" (in massively big inverted commas), but I _like _it. In fact, I bought one just the other day, to be going on with.
> 
> The only issue I had with the Bitter was that it was a bit over-carbed for a bitter.....


 MT brewery has never brewed a Hefe... nor has any or will any of their beers be available in Dan Murphys
Must have it confused with another beer/brewery.

...The bottled bitter was at 2.5 volumes of carbonation. More than traditional cask I know but that was meant to be a contempary take on the style and was at the same co2 volume as the keg beer- most bottled beer is carbonated slightly higher than the draught equiv

Glad you enjoyed.
Cheers
Ian


----------



## NickB (12/7/09)

Butters - you may be confusing MT with Burleigh Brewing - their hef is bloody fantastic!

Ian - So, any truth to the rumours or is it all BS???? Straight from the Brewer's Mouth, so to speak.....


Cheers

PS: Ian - Your Yippy IPA served Via Beer Engine was FARKIN' FANTASTIC on last visit (after the BABBs Eagle Heights Brew Day) - And I was hungover as hell and still had two glasses!


----------



## muckey (12/7/09)

yeah, he's confused it with the burleigh brewing hefe - too many different beers in 1 session gets them all confused :lol: 

as butters remarked, we both discussed and noted the extra carbonation due to it being bottle is a fact of life for bottled beers
Unfortunate for those of us who like their english styles through a beer engine.

I have to say beersom, I thouroughly enjoyed all of your beers that I tried and wholeheartedly recommend to anyone who is or will be in the vacinity to drop by and try them - well worth the effort.


----------



## Millet Man (12/7/09)

beersom said:


> MT brewery has never brewed a Hefe... nor has any or will any of their beers be available in Dan Murphys
> Must have it confused with another beer/brewery.


Burleigh Brewing at a guess.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## beersom (12/7/09)

As some one has had a bit of involvement with both breweries  I feel that I can safely say that to the best of my knowledge neither brewery is for sale.
.... unless something has changed _dramatically_ in the last 36 hrs.
Both breweries are going quite well, MTB in particular is going an absolute gangbuster in trade....
.
I will confirm the non sale of both breweries on Monday and will post back on this thread _only_ if I am wrong about the sale,

perhaps the OP was mistaken by the location and in fact meant the recently sold Northern Rivers Brewery.... also not far from the Gold Coast but over the border in NSW.


----------



## kram (12/7/09)

Ian I think the OP story was twisted around a bit, the rumour going around is that YOU'RE up for sale.


----------



## NickB (12/7/09)

Thanks Ian, would hate to see either (or any for that matter!) brewery sold 

Love your beers BTW

Cheers


----------



## Millet Man (12/7/09)

I'm not suggesting Burleigh Brewing is for sale, just that that was probably the hefe that Butters tasted (and confirmed by Muckey).

Cheers, Andrew.

P.S. I checked my brewery this morning and it is still where I left it on Friday.


----------



## beersom (12/7/09)

Muckey said:


> yeah, he's confused it with the burleigh brewing hefe - too many different beers in 1 session gets them all confused :lol:
> 
> as butters remarked, we both discussed and noted the extra carbonation due to it being bottle is a fact of life for bottled beers
> Unfortunate for those of us who like their english styles through a beer engine.
> ...


Cheers Muckey!
I remember your visit and am glad you enjoyed, more of the range is bottled now ... with better labels too  
I have left the brewery now but am still working as a consultant to them.....and belive me they have some very exciting brews planned including a special first anniversary beer!


----------



## lczaban (12/7/09)

kram said:


> Ian I think the OP story was twisted around a bit, the rumour going around is that YOU'RE up for sale.



Contract HB services???  Might be a bit pricey for most of us mere mortals...


----------



## buttersd70 (12/7/09)

Nick
You're right....im getting confused (which isn't hard for me. :lol: )...Having a look at the empty, it is Burleigh...

@ beersom, yeah, you're right, bottled versions are always higher in carb. What I said wasn't meant as a criticism, as such, but more of an observation.....the beer itself was great. One of the better Bitters I've had out here. As a Yorkshireman myself, I was well satisfied with the bitter. Luverly drop.


----------



## beersom (12/7/09)

kram said:


> Ian I think the OP story was twisted around a bit, the rumour going around is that YOU'RE up for sale.


 Mate, that is a rumour that I can confirm.
*YES...*
*I am for sale!*
all enquiries via pm please :lol: 


... Burleigh hefe makes sense..... nice lil beer.


----------



## NickB (12/7/09)

PM Sent Ian......................
.......................................
.......................................









Do you brew on demand?????











h34r:


----------



## NickB (12/7/09)

Butters - no worries. It a little confusing when you're not in the state the brewery is. Burleigh is about 35 - 40 mins drive from MT. Bloody great beers from both Ian and Brennan however  But, I may be biased as I did some work at Burleigh Brewing (Sexy Brewers Here I'm on the Left, with Geoff Tewierick, Pocketbeers, Brennan from BBC, and Troydo) 


Ian - didn't know you'd left! What are you up to now???? Feel free to repeat via PM if you don't want the answer aired here!



Cheers


----------



## beersom (12/7/09)

NickB said:


> Ian - didn't know you'd left! What are you up to now???? Feel free to repeat via PM if you don't want the answer aired here!
> 
> Cheers


Thought it was common knowledge amongst the QLD folk...
I am currently doing a few hrs a week for the platform bar amongst a few consultancy projects....
as for longer term, well, you will all just have to wait and see  
As I said earlier I am still consulting to MTB.... just no longer an employee. I have done a few brews for them since I left and have 3 variations of the 1st anniversary beer maturing at home.... can't say what it is yet but it does involve the numbers 3,7,8 and 7


oh... and yes I am available for HB services. :blink: 

edit for edits sake


----------



## clean brewer (12/7/09)

beersom said:


> Thought it was common knowledge amongst the QLD folk...
> I am currently doing a few hrs a week for the platform bar amongst a few consultancy projects....
> as for longer term, well, you will all just have to wait and see
> As I said earlier I am still consulting to MTB.... just no longer an employee. I have done a few brews for them since I left and have 3 variations of the 1st anniversary beer maturing at home.... can't say what it is yet but it does involve the numbers 3,7,8 and 7
> ...



??????????????? 

*Description:* 
Wyeast 3787 - Trappist High Gravity  - Manufactured 8th June 2009
Produces intense esters and phenolic characteristics with complex fruitiness. Does not produce significant amount of iso-amyl acetate (banana esters) or bubble gum esters typical of many yeast of this style. Phenol and ester production are influenced by fermentation temperatures. Phenols tend to dissipate as beer matures. This type of yeast benefits from incremental feeding of sugars during fermentation, making suitable conditions for doubles and triples, to ferment to dryness. True top cropping yeast with broad temperature range. *Origin:* 
*Flocculation:* Medium-High
*Attenuation:* 74-78%
*Temperature Range:* 64-78F, 18-25C
*Alcohol Tolerance:* 12% ABV



:unsure: CB


----------



## lczaban (12/7/09)

beersom said:


> Thought it was common knowledge amongst the QLD folk...
> I am currently doing a few hrs a week for the platform bar amongst a few consultancy projects....
> as for longer term, well, you will all just have to wait and see
> As I said earlier I am still consulting to MTB.... just no longer an employee. I have done a few brews for them since I left and have 3 variations of the 1st anniversary beer maturing at home.... can't say what it is yet but it does involve the numbers 3,7,8 and 7
> ...



HELL YEAH!!! :chug: :super:


----------



## NickB (12/7/09)

> Thought it was common knowledge amongst the QLD folk...



Well, maybe amongst those who frequent BABBs, or who are within 2 1/2 hrs drive of this city... :unsure: 





> oh... and yes I am available for HB services. :blink:



Very good. Chappo asks if you have a Gimp suit or wether he should supply one.





h34r:



Good to hear you're doing well. Will hug you at the next "hug a brewer"event for sure (Chappo has given me some tips).

Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (12/7/09)

Ian are you going to be at BABBs July meeting? My Aussie Sparkling that never made it into your own comp is now well bottled and drunkable and I'd love your opinion. 

Cheers

Michael

:icon_cheers:


----------



## /// (12/7/09)

NickB said:


> PM Sent Ian......................
> 
> Do you brew on demand?????



AHB bulk buy for Pro Brewers ????

Scotty


----------



## NickB (12/7/09)

AHB Bulk Buy of Aussie Pro Brewers 


Put your hand up bitches


----------



## pbrosnan (12/7/09)

BribieG said:


> I don't know the OP from the proverbial bar of soap and I'm sure he's a fine upstanding sort of guy. However according to his profile he joined a couple of years ago and didn't start posting until recently. Doesn't even seem to be brewing although he did mention that he distils in his first post. Nothing offensive about his posts but I would guess Chappo checked him out as well, decided he was trolling and did a shock and awe response to cut him off at the knees. Certainly the 'rumour' coming from someone with a self declared ignorance of brewing (he has asked a lot of questions in his various posts, willingly answered by forum members) could be construed as mischevious.
> 
> My 2c, and maybe MM has some firm references re possible sale.



So you guys have started you own splinter moderating group? How nice, just what we need. Honestly this Chappo guy can post what he likes, he is as free to make a complete dick of himself as the rest of us. Just don't try to dress up dickheadedness with some sort of higher purpose OK?


----------



## chappo1970 (12/7/09)

pbrosnan said:


> So you guys have started you own splinter moderating group? How nice, just what we need. Honestly this Chappo guy can post what he likes, he is as free to make a complete dick of himself as the rest of us. Just don't try to dress up dickheadedness with some sort of higher purpose OK?




WTF?

Seriously Rumours like this can distroy a business can you guys see that???? I've seen it happen! The only dickhead is the one wanting to perpetuate the rumour, no?

BribieG and others thanks for the kind words of support but this really gets my goat up, it is this kind of rumour that can nail a business and the STAFF it employs to the wall. I also know the owners of both breweries and I am sure this kind of crap would be somewhat unsavoury to them as it is to me.

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## pbrosnan (12/7/09)

Chappo said:


> WTF?
> 
> Seriously Rumours like this can distroy a business can you guys see that???? I've seen it happen! The only dickhead is the one wanting to perpetuate the rumour, no?
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, I'm not really in the loop on this one. You guys carry on with whatever it is you're up to, you know, protecting other peoples business, saving lost puppies etc.


----------



## wakkatoo (12/7/09)

Chappo said:


> WTF?
> 
> I know the owner of the brewery in question and I am sure this kind of rumour-mongering would be somewhat unsavoury to them as it is to me. Seriously Rumours like this can destroy a business - I've seen it happen!
> 
> ...



Chappo, 

I took the liberty of editing you last post into something that perhaps you should have put up initially. Not that I really care, but I can understand why some have had a go at you mate, your initial response did come across a little harsh and it does look like you are shooting down someone for asking a simple question.

Oh, millet man - brewery was still there this arvo too mate  

sigh, yet another AHB thread :icon_offtopic:


----------



## chappo1970 (12/7/09)

wakkatoo said:


> Chappo,
> 
> I took the liberty of editing you last post into something that perhaps you should have put up initially. Not that I really care, but I can understand why some have had a go at you mate, your initial response did come across a little harsh and it does look like you are shooting down someone for asking a simple question.
> 
> ...




Thank you wakkatoo! Must be me building back ground that makes me sound a little harsh? :icon_cheers: 

Chappo


----------



## muckey (12/7/09)

Chappo said:


> Thank you wakkatoo! Must be me building back ground that makes me sound a little harsh? :icon_cheers:
> 
> Chappo



so you're the little tyke that kevin b wilson was referring to in his song h34r:


----------



## Fermented (12/7/09)

The only brewery or related I've seen for sale of late is Mathilda Bay, Fosters Group.

http://www.graysonline.com/Search.aspx?q=mathilda

Trust me - a bargain hunter like me is always on the look out for good stuff for cheap.  That and my mates in the insolvency biz know who to call when they want industrial hardware sold quickly.

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## Scruffy (12/7/09)

So if I was to offer 4 mill... would it be for sale?


----------



## Jase (12/7/09)

Glad to hear that all is well on the mountain!

Heading up that way in January 2010, planned to visit for a quiet one or three!!!!!

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## Sully (13/7/09)

pbrosnan said:


> I'm sorry, I'm not really in the loop on this one. You guys carry on with whatever it is you're up to, you know, protecting other peoples business, saving lost puppies etc.



I'm not defending Chappo or having a dig at you PB, you're both entitled to your own opinions, but just so you follow where Chappo is coming from in what he says about rumours destroying businesses.


The Building Industry is a very fickle one as so many go bust, and as soon as there is a rumour (even if it is unsubstantiated) about either selling up, going broke etc etc... Suppliers can and will freeze credit, Tradies will literally drop tools mid job etc etc.(again even if the rumour is unsubstantiated) which makes it very hard on the Builder to finish any jobs already under construction, which could send him to the wall. It takes days, even weeks for everything to go back to normal, and time is money. There are Companies out there that take Caveats over your house before they give you any credit, and these are the ones freeze credit on rumours before anything is substantiated - so there is a hell of a lot at stake. I have seen it, Chappo has seen it.

I realise that this is 2 diffferent industries we are talking about, but business is business....

Enough of my ramblings...

Cheers

Sully


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/7/09)

Sully said:


> I realise that this is 2 diffferent industries we are talking about, but business is business....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sully




In the world of business, EVERY business that is SALEABLE is up for sale. If I had of won that $106 million last week, trust me, a brewery would have been on my list ! 

Chappo went a little hard but that's the passion of the man and why we like him. Farken mad as a cut snake, but what the hell, I'd have him as a neighbour ! ! 

Sometime in the future the MT breweries will sell and hopefully on their own terms. Maybe this little thread will do them good - bring the name to the fore again - its' good publicity. The only thing wrong with either brewery is that they are about 1500 klm to far north. Good luck to them !


----------



## Sully (13/7/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> I'd have him as a neighbour ! !



Brave man h34r:


----------



## beersom (13/7/09)

Scruffy said:


> So if I was to offer 4 mill... would it be for sale?


 
One of them would sell in a heartbeat for 4mill .... with the other you would be dreaming....




edit cause I had some words front the back


----------



## Barry (13/7/09)

Sully said:


> Brave man h34r:



Which one??


----------



## pbrosnan (13/7/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Chappo went a little hard but that's the passion of the man and why we like him. Farken mad as a cut snake, but what the hell, I'd have him as a neighbour ! !


Sorry don't know the guy. However as I said he can say what he likes, my issue is with the lame attempt to moderate via vigilante mob.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/7/09)

pbrosnan said:


> Sorry don't know the guy. However as I said he can say what he likes, my issue is with the lame attempt to moderate via vigilante mob.




:icon_offtopic: 

PB, I thought him and a few other a bit harsh with their comments, particularly slamming the OP and his lack of posting. But that's not anything I worry about. I don't know the bloke who logged the OP, so will say no more about him. Almost certainly if Chappo hadn't of gone in boots'n'all this thread would have died a quick death, as very few people would be in a position to either confirm or deny the rumour. But Chappo and friends are big boys and are allowed to do what they want, providing its by the AHB rules - if they live by the sword be prepared to die by it too !


Yes, I too worry at times about "mob" rule in some threads. That said these are the exception rather than the rule and if you don't like it, do what I do and ignore that thread. Like most people I've learnt far more about brewing from the AHB than any text book. But you make a good point PB and I reckon people should exercise a little restraint at times.

As for having Chappo as a neighbour, that was figuratively speaking of course. 

 (Chappo's the one on the ground)


----------



## brendanos (13/7/09)

beersom said:


> have 3 variations of the 1st anniversary beer maturing at home.... can't say what it is yet but it does involve the numbers 3,7,8 and 7



I hope it's an ode to what the quiet servants of the Abbey of Saint Sixtus do with it. I also hope that said 3787 required several practice runs before the "big game"!


----------



## jlm (13/7/09)

brendanos said:


> I hope it's an ode to what the quiet servants of the Abbey of Saint Sixtus do with it. I also hope that said 3787 required several practice runs before the "big game"!


I hope we'll all be able to grab (sanitised) handfuls of said 3787 again when all is done and dusted.


----------



## Sully (13/7/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> 
> As for having Chappo as a neighbour, that was figuratively speaking of course.




Yeah, Property values would plummet if he moved into your neighbourhood.... h34r:


----------



## Angry Scotsman (13/7/09)

My issue is that just because some one doesn't post much, it is assumed they are only here to stir up trouble or that they are new to brewing and don't know much.

I read this site every couple of days for info on what is happening in the industry and brewery or beer reviews.

I however very rarely post, it isn't because i don't know what i am talking about , it is just i don't need to post every day just so i can get my post's up and become a Master Brewer or Beer God.

If you don't wan't to reply to some ones post or it is a post that has been said before just ignore it.
This site probably loser's alot of people because as soon as they ask a question they get bombarded by people who feel they own the Forums.

I always feel better getting stuff off my chest.


----------

